# Clutch or trany problem????



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

Hey, long time no see....Well I have this wierd problem, when the car is running but not in gear I here a odd noise from the trany.....it only happens when the chutch is not engaged. The trany is only 1 year old, same with the clutch. I know the clutch chatters, its worn, i just wanted to know what it might be. thanks for the input....


----------



## onefast87 (Jul 19, 2005)

im not 100% sure but i read somewhere that nissan is notorious for making noisy throwout bearings! i have the same noise on my car too, but best to replace it when u repalce the clutch!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Throw-out bearing. If you can put light pressure on the clutch pedal and the noise level changes, thats exactly what it is.


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

check release pearing.. that inside gear box


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

zx300 said:


> Check release bearing.. that's inside gear box.


No, not inside the gearbox, but it is inside the bellhousing. Transmission does need to be removed to replace it.


----------

